# Pan AM Games



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Today will start the Pan AM Games,

Brazil, Puerto Rico, Argentina (Not too sure that the best players outside the NBA will be there?), Republic Dominic and USA (Colllege team, with Okafor and Warrick playing).

Brazil team will be our best (our NT coach best, and health players) without Nene and Leandrinho

What do you all think?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Warrick didnt make the team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Argentina will have the same squad they used in the South American Championship.

My early candidates are USA and Brazil.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Brazil won Canada*

Brazil NT, kick Canada 2nd team ***.

Guilherme Giovannoni and Tiago Spliter played well;
Varejão had an of game, but in the end got two important block;

Alex, Andre Bambu and Renato played also well,

I didn´t like Valtinho and Marcelinho´s game I think that hey can play a lot better.

Pizzoni


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Brazil won over Mexico and the USA lost to Puerto Rico


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Box scores*

Where I can read the box scores of the Pan Am Games????

I know I can read the box score of the USA team in the Internet.

Our federation should have do it a better job..


----------



## PacersFANBrasil (Aug 15, 2003)

You cant find the box scores of games in the PAN AM oficial site santodomingo2003.com

Nice work from the Brazilian Boys !!!!!!!!!


Guilherme is truely NBA material!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

